# Eclipse und Wurzelzeichen



## HolgerB (24. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Taschenrechner (zur Übung) nach diesem Tutorial programmiert.

Nun möchte ich weitere Funktionen ergänzen. 

```
addButton("√"), command);
```
Das Wurzelzeichen macht Probleme bzw. Eclipse meldet beim speichern daseinige characters nicht gemapped werden können. Vermutlich kann das eingestellte charset dies nicht.
Zur Zeit ist: ISO-8859-15 eingestellt.

Wie bekomme ich das Zeichen in Eclipse ohne Fehler dargestellt bzw. welches charset encoding soll ich in Eclipse nehmen?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2008)

UTF-8


----------



## HolgerB (24. Feb 2008)

Danke, funktioniert.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## HLX (24. Feb 2008)

Hmm, der Windows-Taschenrechner ist das Problem geschickt mit einer x^y-Taste umgangen. 
(Quadratwurzel von x = x^0.5)


----------

